# Honda 30hp 4 stroke



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Just picked up a 2003 Honda BF30 4stroke off craigslist. The guy i bought it from said he hit something in the water and the engine started running rough. He idled back to the landing. Im thinking maybe he sheared a flywheel key or maybe the timing belt slipped and jumped time. The motor is in good shape and i couldnt see any damage to the lower unit. I gave the guy $350 for it. Hoping this will be a cheap fix. Gonna look at it this weekend


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Have you started the motor at all? Could be a problem with the hub being spun or with the gear shift mechanism(s). That's a great price for it, hope you can get it running!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

pull the prop and run the motor at low speed in gear and watch for a bent prop shaft. just because the prop may seem undamaged doesnt mean the shaft isnt bent...good luck


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, looks like it wont be an easy fix. No compression in #1 cylinder. Pulled the head. Exhaust valve stem broke. Knocked a hole in the piston. Obviously the guy that sold it to me knew it. The valve spring was missing and part of the valve stem. He told me he didnt know what was wrong with it. Oh well i got it cheap enough. It might be salvageable.


----------

